# sword cleaning kit



## haidong_master (May 29, 2002)

I reciently purchased a sword cleaning kit, but it came with no instructions.  In it was a bottle of oil, small silver hammer, a soft fuzzy cloth, a powdery bag on a handle and some rice paper.  What do i do with it?  I have a stainless steel blade with a little bit of rusting on the tip.  The 3-in-1 oil that i was using just wasn't cutting it.  So i bought the kit.  
Thankx


----------



## Blindside (May 29, 2002)

The cleaning kit that you have won't remove rust, it is designed to clean deposits off your blade before they are rusted.  I'm assuming you have a katana, otherwise you won't be needing that little hammer. 

Depending on how much rust you have on your blade, and it doesn't sound like alot, you might just try WD-40 and a green (kitchen) scrubbie to remove the rust.  Stroke in the same direction as the blade, and don't go too hard otherwise you may mark your blade.  

Good luck,

Lamont

PS.  I have found that using silicone cloth to wipe down your blade after use protects it against rust (buy at any sporting goods store in the gun care section).  Of course, your sword isn't supposed to need protection against rust, that is the whole point of stainless steel.


----------



## Yari (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by haidong_master _
> 
> * I have a stainless steel blade with a little bit of rusting on the tip.  *



If it is stainless steel it should not rust. Stainless steel is also more fragil/brittle than "normal " steel. So by trying to remove the rust, you just might be making the sword weaker. So be very careful. I guessing that the sword isn't a real japanese sword, but if it is, then do not try to polish it yourself. Get an expert.

If it isn't a "real " sword. just go ahead and try different ways of cleaning it. Just remember that rust is a flaw, and flaws tend to weaken the sword. The deeper the rust, the greater the chances are it'll break. And trying to "scrape" the rust off will, depending on how it's done, take off some of the stress under usage.

How to use the kit:

The hammer is used to remove the pin on the hilt. Remember to keep the word in the saya. Remove the hilt. Check the pin. If it looks weakend, change it. Never touch the sword with the fingers (at least if it is a "real" japanese sword). Clean the sword first with 1 of the soft papers. The ball has flower powder, which is used to "clean" the sword. It is used by hitting very lightly the sword with the ball. You'll se dust on the sword.
Take the soft paper and "polish" the sword. This is usally done in a very special way, but usally follow the sword. Don't use essevie force or movements. This is doen 1 or twice a year, depending on the usage of the word. In modern times, maybe 1 every second year... Depending on usage. The rice paper is used to hold the sword while doing this. The oil is used as the last thing to make sure the sword doens't rust. Just a thin cot is enough. Put the sword back in the saya, and the hilt on, and put the pin back in. Remember that the pin has to be OK.

Another thing to look for is cracks down by the seppu's, or the tsuba. If there is crakcs hear. The sword should be discarded.

/Yari


----------

